# first attempts at watercolor



## Dusti

I know I paint too TIGHT! And that's been a major concern of mine from day one which is why I seldom paint and generally avoid painting. I really DO want to stop painting "tight." So I got the idea to try a medium I never worked in before because I know that medium requires a very "loose" style of painting - watercolor. That said, I took a watercolor class last summer hoping to learn how to loosen up. The pics below are the results of that class. They are not bad paintings...just not correct for watercolor.

But...failed again!! I just can NOT loosen up!! Now, don't get me wrong, I like the paintings but they're too tight for watercolor; I may as well have rendered them in oils or acrylics for all the difference it made. Tho foto 1 (the first watercolor I did) is a tad bit looser than foto 2 (see how that "tightness" in foto 2 keeps creeping right back in, again).

So, now, I got another idea. I decided that since I can't paint with watercolor using the traditional technique, that I would just go with what my style of working with watercolor is and simply embroider on it by adding pen or ink to it. The 2 paintings here are just plain watercolor paints - no pen or ink in there...yet.

The correct way to deploy watercolor can be seen in the post that was posted here a day or so ago, here is the url for her post.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-265657-1.html


----------



## Louisew

I do not know how to paint, but I think both of these are beautiful!!!!


----------



## martina

You did two beautiful watercolour paintings. They are your style, why change to someone else's?


----------



## sinead

I recognize what you are saying, watercolors are "watery" and I have the she problem as you, i.e. can't "Loosen up" - wish there was some quick and easy way of doing this . . . my efforts look as though they were done in acrylics (which I have no problem with) . . . just have to keep trying.


----------



## Linda6885

We like sailing some of the smaller boats 20' and under. Your paintings are beautiful. I'm not a stranger to art, but i don't know exactly what you mean by 'too tight'. I like them. I don't paint myself, but i always thought watercolor was a media harder to master, so i think you are doing wonderfully.


----------



## sockyarn

I would say, don't be too critical of yourself. I love both of your painting. They have so much life in them. :thumbup:


----------



## Abcdef

Louisew said:


> I do not know how to paint, but I think both of these are beautiful!!!!


I agree, they are great paintings!!


----------



## flyty1n

I think your watercolors are wonderful.


----------



## GrandmaNona

My dear, you are confusing style with medium. Your style is the way you paint (realistic vs impressionistic). Your medium is the type of paint you use. If you want to paint impressionistic style, then you need to take a class in that style. 

By the way, your realistic paintings are very good. Keep at it and keep learning.

GrandmaNona
BS in Art Education


----------



## tat'sgran

You can paint "tight","loose" or whatever you want if you paint like these two canvases.. these are beautiful.. you definitely have talent.. keep the brushes wet..xo


----------



## carrottop71

You are a very talented painter, why in the world would you want to copy anyone else. Your style is yours.


----------



## laurelarts

I love your style. I am confused as what you mean by "tight". You obviously have a gift.


----------



## Dusti

GrandmaNona said:


> My dear, you are confusing style with medium. Your style is the way you paint (realistic vs impressionistic). Your medium is the type of paint you use. If you want to paint impressionistic style, then you need to take a class in that style.
> 
> By the way, your realistic paintings are very good. Keep at it and keep learning.


Well, I sent a pics of my watercolors to a fellow artist who is quite successful in the art world and his response was, "They are too tight, not at all the way watercolor should be worked!" He also tutors young upcoming artists how to paint.


----------



## carrottop71

Dusti said:


> Well, I sent a pics of my watercolors to a fellow artist who is quite successful in the art world and his response was, "They are too tight, not at all the way watercolor should be worked!" He also tutors young upcoming artists how to paint.


This is one man's opinion. Poo Poo. Set in his ways maybe. I'm sure many of our greatest artist have had someone of the like say similar things about their work.


----------



## Dusti

laurelarts said:


> I love your style. I am confused as what you mean by "tight". You obviously have a gift.


Click on this url:
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-265657-1.html

...and you will see the difference. The watercolors shown in the url are typically how watercolors are painted. Notice the softness of the image...not tight like mine is. My paintings are often too realistic, almost photographs as depicted here in the oil painting below, which is ok for oils, not for watercolor.


----------



## Dusti

GrandmaNona said:


> My dear, you are confusing style with medium. Your style is the way you paint (realistic vs impressionistic). Your medium is the type of paint you use. If you want to paint impressionistic style, then you need to take a class in that style.
> 
> By the way, your realistic paintings are very good. Keep at it and keep learning.
> 
> GrandmaNona
> BS in Art Education


No, no confusion, I just don't know any better having never studied art. So you are saying I should be looking at studying impressionism classes? I am deadly serious when I say I can't stand the way I paint and actually hate painting as a result. My kids drive me crazy to finish the some 30 paintings I started, but I keep getting disgusted with them because they are too realistic. I can only paint what I see...and THAT's IT! I doubt I'll ever change; I know me and how I see things...but a girl can hope, right! Maybe if I went to art school 24/7 for about 100 years, it may sink it...but again, I doubt it.


----------



## Lolly12

Your paintings are beautifu and vibrant. I'm trying to figure out" too tight".
Do you mean that your lines are very crisp and straight. Did I explain that right? I think they are gorgeous. Display them on the wall for everyone to see, and be proud of them.


----------



## Dusti

Lolly12 said:


> Your paintings are beautifu and vibrant. I'm trying to figure out" too tight".
> Do you mean that your lines are very crisp and straight. Did I explain that right? I think they are gorgeous. Display them on the wall for everyone to see, and be proud of them.


Thanks Lolly, and yes, I'd say you put it right. My paintings ARE too defined!


----------



## carrottop71

Dusti said:


> Click on this url:
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-265657-1.html
> 
> ...and you will see the difference. The watercolors shown in the url are typically how watercolors are painted. Notice the softness of the image...not tight like mine is. My paintings are often too realistic, almost photographs as depicted here in the oil painting below, which is ok for oils, not for watercolor.


I looked at the paintings in the link and they are lovely, but that does not mean that because they're a different style than yours that they are better or more beautiful. This is kind of like the grass is greener on the other side. I personally like your style better than the ones in the link. That does not mean I don't like the others or think they are not as good, it means I like your style better. It's a shame you can't see the beauty in your own art.


----------



## JoRae

You are very good. I like the crispness of watercolor done this way. I'm very fond of pen and ink. You are detailed. Hope you achieve what you want, you have true talent.


----------



## martina

I have visited the Bankside Gallery in London, which specialises in watercolour and print and seen many variations of watercolour. Please don't let anyone tell you that your way is wrong, it is different than some others, which is not the same as wrong.


----------



## flyty1n

I once took a class from Nola DeJong Sullivan, an excellent painter in all mediums but who excelled, and sold her paintings esp. in watercolor. The first thing she stressed, was that our water colors were NOT to be like hers or anyone else's. That they were OUR creative work and no one had the right to judge our style. We were our own creative boss and were to enjoy what we did, not to copy anyone else. I think that was very good advice and something you might want to consider for yourself.


----------



## Gramma Bunny

Your first attempts are marvelous. At least I can tell that you're painting boats on the water. These are nice enough to frame.


----------



## mama879

They are very pretty. I'm sure with practice you will get the right medium going. But they are still wonderful and I had no idea there was a difference any way. So you could have fooled me....


----------



## mopgenorth

I like "tight" - as I recall that is hard to do with watercolors 

I love your work - you are extremely talented!


----------



## mopgenorth

Dusti said:


> No, no confusion, I just don't know any better having never studied art. So you are saying I should be looking at studying impressionism classes? I am deadly serious when I say I can't stand the way I paint and actually hate painting as a result. My kids drive me crazy to finish the some 30 paintings I started, but I keep getting disgusted with them because they are too realistic. I can only paint what I see...and THAT's IT! I doubt I'll ever change; I know me and how I see things...but a girl can hope, right! Maybe if I went to art school 24/7 for about 100 years, it may sink it...but again, I doubt it.


Sweetheart - you don't need art school 24/7 - it's in there - it sounds like you just need a little "tweaking" to make yourself happier - try one class at a time...

A little advice from my professional artist son:

"I asked an accomplished artist for some advice on how to improve my own art. Here's what he said: "Sharing your work with other people, will go a long way to pushing you to do better. Your ego will step in and make you give it that extra 20% that it needs. Risking some exposure brings rewards."

Your work is beautiful, but if YOU don't appreciate your talent, take a class? It's all about learning technique, different perspectives, and practicing...and practicing...and practicing...you have the God-given talent - if you are not happy, explore the options!

By the way - I showed my son your work and the comments from your friend - he loved your work and he totally and completely disagreed with your friend.


----------



## pfoley

wow, You are very good. I think your boats are perfect both in the top and bottom pictures. I also think the water in both pictures is perfect. I dabble in acrylic painting a little for a hobby and cannot critique your paintings as I am not qualified to do so or properly trained. I only know what I like and don't like, and I like yours. Maybe it is because I tend to prefer realistic paintings more than the looser impressionistic styles. An art teacher in a course I took one time told me the same thing; "loosen up". I tried it, but did not like my oil painting after, so I changed it back to a tighter more realistic style. I also remember trying watercolor painting and having to wet the paper first and letting the paints roll and spread out a little to create a nice loose effect, and I do like that soft fragile look of watercolor art; just wish I could do it.
Your watercolors do not look like watercolor paintings to me; they look like more detailed acrylic paintings but I love them. Maybe that is just your style; why try to change something that looks so good.


----------



## DickWorrall

It took me a while to figure out what you meant.
But, I love your style of painting.
That is awesome. I wish that I could paint like that.
You may not be getting the results that you want.
But, you are getting the results that everyone else loves.
Dick


----------



## Casey47

Dusti said:


> Well, I sent a pics of my watercolors to a fellow artist who is quite successful in the art world and his response was, "They are too tight, not at all the way watercolor should be worked!" He also tutors young upcoming artists how to paint.


Don't you listen to him. Your watercolors are great. Watercolors do not have to be thin skinned and washed out looking. They can be bold and brilliant. As another poster said, it's style not medium. I cannot do watercolors. I think they're the hardest paints to use and you have used them beautifully and expertly.


----------



## Dusti

I think my problem has been that since my friend IS a professional and well-received artist (and has been for the last 30 or so years that I've known him) that I tend to heed what he says. He's really a very nice man but very, gosh I don't know what word to apply here, maybe "strict" is the word I'm looking for, when critiquing any art work regardless of genre. He used to reprimand me a lot back in the day...sometimes telling me, "I want to see some serious work out of you, young lady," as I tend to just "play" with whatever it is I do.

Another thing, I work a lot from photographs which my friend thoroughly frowns on. As a matter of fact I stopped painting for almost 20 years because he once told me that no real artist works from photographs...so...I hung up my brush. 

But, one day when I got bored with whatever it was I doing at the time, I decided to take an Adult Ed course on how to paint to see if I could maybe learn to be a better artist. To my surprise the instructor handed out pictures from a magazine and told us to paint it. I thought, huh??? But I thought working from pictures was a no-no? Now I was REALLY confused. Anyway, I soon gathered that most artists use photos for reference. Well, that was a shame because here I lost 20 years (actually more) when I could have been painting and maybe gotten better at it.

I have to say, I'm glad I put up this post because I've been hating the way I paint for over 30 years thanks to my friend for making me think that what I do is trash. I think now I am looking at my work in a different, positive, light. I still think it's a little on the amaturish side but if I put a little more effort into it, I think I can turn out work I might even love!
Thanks everybody for all your encouraging words!
VERY sincerely,
Dusty


----------



## Sue Fish

Wow very nice!


----------



## DickWorrall

Dusty,
Some people only go to posh restaurants.
I don't think that I could ever eat the stuff that they make there.
It isn't what I like.
Everybody has their own opinions.
Mine is that your work is Great! I would love to see more.
Don't take the word of just one friend. He is not the expert on everything.
Dick


----------



## Casey47

Dusty,

I think your 'artist' friend might have a bit of a problem. It's either too much ego or too little. Either way, he's in a fairly powerful position. I think it's very sad that you've robbed yourself of 20 year of exploring and sharing your talent because of him. It sounds like he is quite opinionated but that doesn't make him right. Okay, I'll shut up now.

Casey


----------



## Dusti

Thanks Dick,
I know my kids will happy to see me painting again as I now plan on doing just that. I decided to start clearing out all those half finished paintings accumulated over the years and finish them off. I'm just happy that I am actually starting to look forward to painting again. Never thought I'd ever hear me say that! 
Dusty


----------



## Mitzi

I think your paintings are beautiful. I'd certainly hang them on my wall. That said, I also paint tight. I understand what you mean. Get some long twigs, dowels, bamboo or whatever and tape your paint brushes onto the ends of them. This will make your paintings loosen up. Now hold them from the end of the twig so your brush handles are very long, even up to a yard long.I took lessons from a very accomplished artist in water color just to see if she could help me loosen up. This is what she had me do.


----------



## DickWorrall

I was thinking about what I said about chefs.
Julia Childs was making omelets one day.
She put 2 or three eggs in a bowl and stirred them with a fork
Put the eggs in a hot skillet.
Then waited for a very short time. The eggs were basically raw.
Put the ingredients in the egg for the omelet.
Flipped the egg closed and then, almost immediately put the omelet into a plate.
People in the background must have said something.
Julia immediately made the statement that this is how you make omelets.
You do not let them over cook.
They are suppose to be raw in the middle.

I would never eat an omelet that way.
They must be fully cooked for my taste.

I know if I went to chef's school, I would have to make them that way.
But, I would not have to eat them. 
Dick


----------



## christine 47

I like your paintings but I can understand where your coming from. My dad painted, never had a lesson in his life and I've seen him spend a couple of hours painting "an eye" look back at it and scrape all the oil off the canvas because it wasn't right although it looked perfect to me. I can draw but when I put paint to paper it all goes wrong. Many years ago as he got older I decided to sit with him and paint as I knew time was running out and this was my opportunity to learn. I would paint, didn't look right and he would just add a few brush strokes and it became alive. Water colours are not easy to paint but stick with it. I don't think you can be taught to paint, you have to have a natural talent in the first place, and then be taught to refine, and you have a natural talent.


----------



## Windbeam

I don't paint but if I did as well as you I would be extremely happy! Lovely work!


----------



## Corndolly

My problem too with water colours! Gave up about three years ago!
But yours are truly special don't change a thing!


----------



## morningstar

How you use the medium of watercolor is entirely up to you. Your work here is representational with brilliant colors and is lovely. There are techniques for loose painting, and for tapping into the beautiful transparency that watercolor can give you. It seems that is what is attracting you to it. Use professional grade paints, good watercolor brushes and lots of water. But, first, go on youtube and explore the works and tutorials of watercolor artists. You will find what you need to create what you want. Enjoy every moment of it!


----------



## Shylinn

When I painted, hours would pass as seconds...Just the smell of oils makes my heart leap..but I don't paint now because I was never happy with the final picture. Many great artists were not happy with what we call masterpieces today. Why deprive yourself of the joy of creating, and learning? Your style will change as the years pass and maybe match that inner picture you have...but in the meantime, finish your pictures and let your family have them to enjoy and remember you by. (I knit my masterpieces now, but the smell of oils still grabs me) - BTW -there are a lot of snobs out there when it comes to realisim - I never could master it, and that was my dream.


----------



## amortje

Dusti said:


> I know I paint too TIGHT! And that's been a major concern of mine from day one which is why I seldom paint and generally avoid painting. I really DO want to stop painting "tight." So I got the idea to try a medium I never worked in before because I know that medium requires a very "loose" style of painting - watercolor. That said, I took a watercolor class last summer hoping to learn how to loosen up. The pics below are the results of that class. They are not bad paintings...just not correct for watercolor.
> 
> But...failed again!! I just can NOT loosen up!! Now, don't get me wrong, I like the paintings but they're too tight for watercolor; I may as well have rendered them in oils or acrylics for all the difference it made. Tho foto 1 (the first watercolor I did) is a tad bit looser than foto 2 (see how that "tightness" in foto 2 keeps creeping right back in, again).
> 
> So, now, I got another idea. I decided that since I can't paint with watercolor using the traditional technique, that I would just go with what my style of working with watercolor is and simply embroider on it by adding pen or ink to it. The 2 paintings here are just plain watercolor paints - no pen or ink in there...yet.
> 
> The correct way to deploy watercolor can be seen in the post that was posted here a day or so ago, here is the url for her post.
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-265657-1.html


Dear Dusty,

I want to mention I am the person you referred to in your url.
First of all I want to say that your work is beautiful.
You paint technically good and we can conclude: you are a realistic painter.
You find your work too tight.
I learned you do acrylics and oil too. 
Here, you've choosen a medium which is especially suitable for a transparant and loose style.
The medium watercolor has his own life and rules and to some extend, result are unpredictable. For someone who wants the control over his work, that can be very confrontating...
If you want to keep full control and you want your paintings to be realistic and fotographic, this medium is not recommended, what does not mean that it can not be used.
Of course, people look at pictures and always will say it is beautiful. But painters have their own criteria, we look at style, technique, colors, perspective and the expressed sphere. Even when everybody says it is beautiful, a painter knows what should have been done differently.He knows what's wrong, even the whole world states it's fine.
The sphere, that's what we are talking about here. You want your watercolors to express a loose and light style.
Conclusion: Your work is good but you didn't have the profits, the benefits of the chracteristics of the medium WATER (color)
No, you don't need more painting classes to learn other styles as impressionism. etc. You have to find your own style, the style you are happy with.
I.M.H.O. there are two options
1- You feel comfortable and accept you a realistic painter.
As a good painter you opt for another, a different medium. (oil, acrylics)
2- You forget everything you learned about watercolors and make a restart.

Use WATER
Look at a picture and decide what you are NOT going to paint. Concentrate on the most important and for you essential subject op that picture. Look at the picture and put it aside.

Use WATER
Accept that parts of your paper will stay white.(just the paper) Build up from light to dark. (opposite to oils)

Use WATER and let the pigments flow and let them do what they want.
Don't control everything.

Wash hard edges with WATER
Do not use to many colors, it will become muddy.
Not too many layers. That kills the looseness.

Turn the handle button in your head and accept what happens, give it some freedom.
Painting loosely is thinking loosely.... don't controle....

Practise, practise and practise again, and you will see that your WATER colors will improve. You wil addapt the new way of thinking.
Of course, you need knowledge of techniques etc., but most importantly ...let it go....less controle...

I, myself, use both media, oils and watercolors and I have to admit watercolor is more difficult to manage, you can't control or correct it the way oils can.
Actually it's a total different approach...but I know you will succeed.
Don't take classes, restart practising within a total new mood and let the water (and pigment) do what it wants. You will be surprised.... You will get convinced and you will enjoy your new way of thinking and painting.

Good Luck!!!!!
Amortje


----------



## Kathie

They are wonderful. It never ceases to amaze me how talented so many of our members are.


----------



## Debiknit

I know an artist in FL who sells her painting for hundreds of dollars. She paints from pictures. 
Your first picture looks like pastel. Love the colors.
The second painting is what I always wanted to paint like.
I was told if I liked that kind of painting to just take a
picture. So I quit trying to paint.
I LOVE your second picture. To me it looks so real.
I know I am my worst critic and I guess you are yours. But
you are so good. Don't give up trying to achieve the style
you want. But I do like the way you paint now. I didn't realize art was so strict. You may be creating a new style!
And lots of us like that style, too.


----------



## Cassews

WOW !! wish I could paint or even draw..my stick figures don't even stand up straight and I have practiced !LOL


----------



## vivera1

They're gorgeous!! Can't believe it's one of your first trys!! My FAVORITE artist of all times is VanGogh, but I've always been into the Impressionists. Keep your dream, don't let anyone take it away from you. I think they are great!! (BTW, I have NOOOO artistic talent, but know what I think looks good)!!!


----------



## shadypineslady

So gorgeous. I love boat scenes.


----------



## KnitPicker

No, no, no! Watercolors don't have to be loose. Watercolors are watercolors and if you can paint, you should! I LOVE watercolors and I've seen some beautiful "old masters" that use this technique and are "tight". They are gorgeous - and so are your watercolor paintings. As one said, this is your style - it's a God given talent. Use it and make our lives better just by our viewing them. I can paint using oils and acrylics, but I don't have the talent you have with watercolors! Keep up the good work. 

I once took a class and my portrait turned out very lifelike. The teacher didn't like it (but everyone else I showed it to said it was professional quality). My teacher had a loose style, almost only outlining as opposed to my realistic style. She literally hated my painting and said in a snarky way that I took way too much time with it. It's all in how you look at something. The one I did is one of the best ones I've ever done. Don't change....there are others who envy your talent and will pooh-pooh it just because they can't do it your way.


----------



## FrannyGrace

I LOVE your paintings! Beautiful!


----------



## Lady Kaira

I am not an artist, but I can tell the difference, yes, But the thing is to me it doesn't matter, what matters is the way my soul perceives the pic. and frankly I really like the rent boats, they just speak to me!


----------



## saundra51

I am also a "tight" watercolor painter...notice I did not use the word artist. I have taken a class and then I have been very fortunate to run across fellow cruisers who ARE watercolor artist and have painted with them, trying desperately to loosen up with my paint. Like knitting, it makes the time fly by and the colors are so beautiful....but as in my knitting....practice makes perfect as they say, so I will preserver. I think you should too, because what you have done is lovely.


----------



## gclemens

I think painting is much like knitting. . . . there are as many ways to do it as there are people doing it. I think your paintings are beautiful and would be proud to have them! Your style is your style. Go with it.


----------



## Poofers

These are fantastic. I paint in acrylics and oils, not Watercolour, but you definitely have a gift for painting. Keep it up.


----------



## Cin

I don't think there is such a thing as painting too tight, & I don't care what medium you're using! I think your work is excellent, & personally I've always preferred a more realistic look. When people tell you different, it's only a personal opinion, not a rule. Stick to your own style, & be proud of it. Well that's what I do anyway!


----------



## Casey47

Dusti, After reading through all these posts again I have to ask: Who defined watercolor painting? Was it someone who wanted to do realistic watercolor paintings but could not? Was it someone who never tried to paint 'tighter' or didn't have the ability to do so? Was it the inventor of watercolors who had a very narrow perception of the use of these paints? No, I do not know art history. But I know that you have a great talent. You don't need to do anything differently with your watercolors. What is tragic is that you think you need to change.


----------



## Cannhairdesign

I think they are beautiful! Keep painting!!!!!


----------



## Montana Gramma

Beauty and appreciation is in the eye of the beholder. Too many instructors think their students should be copiers. Heaven forbid! Believing Julia Childs cooked perfect is like believing Dr. Spock was right about everything etc. The world gets better because not everyone does copy and I think you should paint on!


----------



## Montana Gramma

saundra51 said:


> I am also a "tight" watercolor painter...notice I did not use the word artist. I have taken a class and then I have been very fortunate to run across fellow cruisers who ARE watercolor artist and have painted with them, trying desperately to loosen up with my paint. Like knitting, it makes the time fly by and the colors are so beautiful....but as in my knitting....practice makes perfect as they say, so I will preserver. I think you should too, because what you have done is lovely.


Your art is beautiful. Anyone that takes up an instrument to hand and creates something, to me is an artist in that medium. I cannot understand Picasso but I do think he was an artist. Hope you keep painting and knitting cause sounds like you have many enjoyable hours in your life from those pursuits.


----------



## Dusti

Hmmm..have to give this one a go and see what I do! Thanks for the tip!!
Dusty



Mitzi said:


> I think your paintings are beautiful. I'd certainly hang them on my wall. That said, I also paint tight. I understand what you mean. Get some long twigs, dowels, bamboo or whatever and tape your paint brushes onto the ends of them. This will make your paintings loosen up. Now hold them from the end of the twig so your brush handles are very long, even up to a yard long.I took lessons from a very accomplished artist in water color just to see if she could help me loosen up. This is what she had me do.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Dusti

Casey,
He's actually a very sweet man but I guess he IS a little tuff when it comes to artwork.



Casey47 said:


> Dusty,
> 
> I think your 'artist' friend might have a bit of a problem. It's either too much ego or too little. Either way, he's in a fairly powerful position. I think it's very sad that you've robbed yourself of 20 year of exploring and sharing your talent because of him. It sounds like he is quite opinionated but that doesn't make him right. Okay, I'll shut up now.
> 
> Casey


----------



## Dusti

Dick,
I WOULDN'T EAT THEM EITHER!!! 
:XD: 
Dusty

quote=DickWorrall]I was thinking about what I said about chefs.
Julia Childs was making omelets one day.
She put 2 or three eggs in a bowl and stirred them with a fork
Put the eggs in a hot skillet.
Then waited for a very short time. The eggs were basically raw.
Put the ingredients in the egg for the omelet.
Flipped the egg closed and then, almost immediately put the omelet into a plate.
People in the background must have said something.
Julia immediately made the statement that this is how you make omelets.
You do not let them over cook.
They are suppose to be raw in the middle.

I would never eat an omelet that way.
They must be fully cooked for my taste.

I know if I went to chef's school, I would have to make them that way.
But, I would not have to eat them. 
Dick[/quote]

:XD:


----------



## Granny-Pearl

Dusti!
Wow! ..... Just love your paintings! ....... Keep painting! Just develop your own style! ...... Agree with so many comments & suggestions on answers given! Take them to heart.... Be upbuilt by them & let this affect your confidence! ... Go forward! x


----------



## Dusti

Sandra,
That doesn't look all that tight to me, at least it appears to be a lot looser than I can get it. Lovely painting, btw!
Dusty



saundra51 said:


> I am also a "tight" watercolor painter...notice I did not use the word artist. I have taken a class and then I have been very fortunate to run across fellow cruisers who ARE watercolor artist and have painted with them, trying desperately to loosen up with my paint. Like knitting, it makes the time fly by and the colors are so beautiful....but as in my knitting....practice makes perfect as they say, so I will preserver. I think you should too, because what you have done is lovely.


----------



## Grammy Toni

There ais an artist up here where I live who paints landscapes, local people, and scenes in watercolors, but with more definition (best way to put it) like maybe an acrylic. It is a technique she created for herself - and she holds a Masters in Fine Arts. So, perhaps you have a different style. I think your paintings are quite good actually and I hope you continue doing what you love.


----------



## Dusti

Casey47 said:


> Dusti, After reading through all these posts again I have to ask: Who defined watercolor painting? Was it someone who wanted to do realistic watercolor paintings but could not? Was it someone who never tried to paint 'tighter' or didn't have the ability to do so? Was it the inventor of watercolors who had a very narrow perception of the use of these paints? No, I do not know art history. But I know that you have a great talent. You don't need to do anything differently with your watercolors. What is tragic is that you think you need to change.


To be honest, I, myself, sort've "assumed" that watercolor is worked a certain way (loose) because every painting I ever saw or noticed pretty much looked like they were all done by the same artist because the technique used was the same in all of them. That said, when I sent the pictures of the 2 watercolors I did to my friend, I kindve anticipated that he would say exacty what he said, that the paintings were too tight. And in a way I agreed with him. His critique was just the final nail in that coffin, not the only one.


----------



## Dusti

KnitPicker said:


> No, no, no! Watercolors don't have to be loose. Watercolors are watercolors and if you can paint, you should! I LOVE watercolors and I've seen some beautiful "old masters" that use this technique and are "tight". They are gorgeous - and so are your watercolor paintings. As one said, this is your style - it's a God given talent. Use it and make our lives better just by our viewing them. I can paint using oils and acrylics, but I don't have the talent you have with watercolors! Keep up the good work.
> 
> I once took a class and my portrait turned out very lifelike. The teacher didn't like it (but everyone else I showed it to said it was professional quality). My teacher had a loose style, almost only outlining as opposed to my realistic style. She literally hated my painting and said in a snarky way that I took way too much time with it. It's all in how you look at something. The one I did is one of the best ones I've ever done. Don't change....there are others who envy your talent and will pooh-pooh it just because they can't do it your way.


I guess I need to keep in mind "the grain of salt."


----------



## Dusti

Amortje,

Thank you for taking the time to respond to my post as extensively as you did. I am quoting a shorter version of your response here just to save on space.

I think you are right! I think if I let the water work for me instead of controlling it, I might stumble upon some pretty neat surprises. There have also been a lot of great tips posted here by other fellow KPers and I thank each and every one of them as well. But the one thing I am taking away with me after this post is long since passed, is that I now feel differently about the way I paint; I have accepted it...to a point, to the point any artist could. As an artist I know how we think, how there will aways be that almost unreachable other place we need to get our art to...things is, we never can, or we would quit painting.
Keep posting your lovely watercolors, I enjoy them soooh much!
thanks again,
Dusty



amortje said:


> Dear Dusty,
> 
> I want to mention I am the person you referred to in your url.
> First of all I want to say that your work is beautiful.
> You paint technically good and we can conclude: you are a realistic painter.
> 
> Don't take classes, restart practising within a total new mood and let the water (and pigment) do what it wants. You will be surprised.... You will get convinced and you will enjoy your new way of thinking and painting.
> 
> Good Luck!!!!!
> Amortje


----------



## jeanne63

Don't know what tight means, but it works, they're beautiful!


----------



## KnitPicker

I learned when I took up painting - once an artist is satisfied with a painting, she is dead in the water! (Pun intended). This means we quit trying, we have done our "masterpiece" and we don't paint any more. Even the Mona Lisa didn't satisfy him - that's why it's shown to have his strokes underneath the finished one. Same with many artists that are masters. Don't ever think you will be satisfied. If you reach that, you are done.


----------



## Dusti

jeanne63 said:


> Don't know what tight means, but it works, they're beautiful!


The word "tight" in referencing a painting style just means that the painting looks more realistic. A "loose" painting (to me) is the style I often see used in watercolor paintings, not that it isn't used in oil or acrylics paintings, but does seem to predominately be the style of painting used in watercolors - this btw is based soley on my own observations, not that I saw a lot of watercolors in my life either, just that the ones I did see happen to have been painted loose. I think I paint TOO tight but at least now I am finally acclimating to liking it.


----------



## Woefkins

Dusti, I love the way you paint with watercolours. You are an artist with a really unique style of your own, just go with the flow, and practice, practice..... 
Are we ever totally happy with our work, whether knitted, crocheted or painted?
One day I will be able to say, yep, Dusti that well known artist is a KPer friend from way back!
You go girl!
Hannet


----------



## Nancylynn1946

I totally disagree with your analysis of your paintings.
This is your style and I LOVE IT. I think the photograph
images are unique, beautiful and eye-catching. DO NOT CHANGE
A THING.


----------



## karla knoll

I especially like foto 2....why are 'we' so critical on ourselves....they are beautiful....


----------



## Peanut Tinker

Dusti said:


> I know I paint too TIGHT! And that's been a major concern of mine from day one which is why I seldom paint and generally avoid painting. I really DO want to stop painting "tight." So I got the idea to try a medium I never worked in before because I know that medium requires a very "loose" style of painting - watercolor. That said, I took a watercolor class last summer hoping to learn how to loosen up. The pics below are the results of that class. They are not bad paintings...just not correct for watercolor.
> 
> But...failed again!! I just can NOT loosen up!! Now, don't get me wrong, I like the paintings but they're too tight for watercolor; I may as well have rendered them in oils or acrylics for all the difference it made. Tho foto 1 (the first watercolor I did) is a tad bit looser than foto 2 (see how that "tightness" in foto 2 keeps creeping right back in, again).
> 
> So, now, I got another idea. I decided that since I can't paint with watercolor using the traditional technique, that I would just go with what my style of working with watercolor is and simply embroider on it by adding pen or ink to it. The 2 paintings here are just plain watercolor paints - no pen or ink in there...yet.
> 
> The correct way to deploy watercolor can be seen in the post that was posted here a day or so ago, here is the url for her post.
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-265657-1.html


I am the same way- I tend to try to draw with watercolour.... But that is just my style I guess... And I tried to loosen up too, to no avail. However, I see nothing wrong with your paintings! They are beautiful and just reflect your style!


----------



## morningstar

Casey47 said:


> Dusti, After reading through all these posts again I have to ask: Who defined watercolor painting? Was it someone who wanted to do realistic watercolor paintings but could not? Was it someone who never tried to paint 'tighter' or didn't have the ability to do so? Was it the inventor of watercolors who had a very narrow perception of the use of these paints? No, I do not know art history. But I know that you have a great talent. You don't need to do anything differently with your watercolors. What is tragic is that you think you need to change.


I think Dusti may just want to try doing watercolors in a more loose manor because she's attracted to that look. Yes, Dusti, keep on keepin' on! Dive in, experiment, expose yourself to good basic lessons in technique to learn how to get that loose, transparent, mystical look. As I suggested earlier, check out the countless tutorials on youtube. You can also continue to paint in the lovely manner you use now. You are not limited! It's your vision and your painting! Have fun!


----------



## SwampCatNana

I don't know about "tight" but they are stunning! Don't let ANYONE tell you something is wrong with them! EVER!
You are a most gifted lady!!!


----------



## KittyMomma

I really like them. I have no artistic talent and admire anyone who does.


----------



## Damama

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cc1945

I love your paintings. Don't change your style.


----------



## gingjan

The paintings are beautiful and they are your style. Surely every artist's style is unique?


----------



## carriemae

They're beautiful. If I could paint like that us be very pleased


----------



## desertcarr

I think you have a wonderful talent.


----------



## joelbears

As has been said, tight is alright. I'm a poet and didn't know it. Of course, that is the way I paint. Forget about what "experts" tell you. You are you and as you can read, we all like them.


----------



## Mitzi

Just my opinion but I think being able to paint tight takes more talent than painting loose. Loose to me is just accepting what happens and that can be fun but tight takes real talent. Either way, your paintings are beautiful


----------



## vjh1530

You are right - they are terrible! Let me take them off your hands so I can dispose of them properly - on my living room wall, lol!!

I get what you mean about "tight" but I would be proud to hang one of your mistakes in a place of honor in my home! I think you are one of the most multi-talented people I have ever "met" and love seeing what you do. 

Please don't ever sell yourself short - you have a wonderful gift!!


----------



## audieb2

I think I can see what the difference is - water color is usually sort of, well, "watery". It doesn't always have well defined lines. But yours are very good, and perhaps you'll start a new trend. Keep it up and paint whatever way you like!


----------



## lebellue

There are no absolutes in art! There is just creating and loving the process. And if you are lucky, others may have an incredible reaction or response to your artwork.

Your work is lovely! Just enjoy the process and trust others when they have a positive response to what you have created.

Some art teachers will criticize when a student is doing something they cannot do. They are threatened and jealousy often creeps in. Especially when that student is just a beginner and is showing some talent that they do not have. Painting realistically in watercolors is much more difficult than in oils! Also the watercolors have a very different effect than the oils. Watercolors can create a very ethereal yet at the same time realist painting...

Who has made the rules on how you have to use watercolors? Nothing is set in stone....

Luckily, art has become more flexible about different ways to use media. There is really no right or wrong way.

Of course it is valuable to learn the standard way to use certain mediums such as watercolor. This will help your skills as an artist. But you should not hold yourself to any specific method or style.

I want to add that there are people that are environmentally sensitive (sensitive to anything even mildly toxic), who cannot paint with oils or acrylics but can use watercolors...If these people excel in realistic painting, why shouldn't they be allowed to do this with watercolors and feel good about it. Especially when that may be all that they can physically use to paint with, due to health concerns.

Enjoy your talent and share it with others and don't let ANYONE discourage you! Don't believe anyone that tells you that you have to do your art any specific way!


----------

